# Critter Nation Plexiglass Liner?



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

My goodness fleece makes me want to pull my hair out! Now that I have a triple critter nation it is becoming too much. My girls are litter box trained but they absolutely love to rip the fleece to shreds! I change it every two days and I feel like I am always doing laundry. I looked into buying pans but I definitely want something deeper than 3 inches. They're in a carpeted room and I don't want to pick aspen out of the carpet daily.

I have a question about cement tub mixers. I have 3 critter nations. It's in an L shape. Two are side by side and one has the second story. Would cement mixers even be an option? Also can you cut a hole in it to connect the 2nd level and 1st level?

I am really interested in plexiglass and making my own cage liners. Has anyone had any success? I called around and none of the hardware stores around me will cut them so I'd need to do that myself. Ideally I think I want a cage pan/liner around 5 inches.


----------



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

I made my own cage pans out of coroplast I got from my local home Depot. Mine only have 3" sides, but I used extra to place around the back when I realized my one girl was still pushing the bedding out. Thankfully, I have hardwood where they're at. I don't have a good solution for the cut out though. I end up with bedding all over the shelf under the top level but my girls are older and I don't want to make the walls higher around the cutout for fear they wouldn't be able to go down it.
The coroplast was fairly cheap and is pretty easy to clean. I followed tutorials for c&c cages to make it. 
Sorry I'm no help with the cement mixers or plexi glass. While I would definitely prefer to be able to see in, the cost is what made me choose coroplast. That and all I needed was a razer blade and some tape. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't use plexiglass but I use plastic guards that I attach to the cage. I love them. They work really well. 

I used coroplast as well but it doesn't hold up quite as well long term but cheap enough you can easily replace it as needed.

This is a good video on plexiglass. Not my video but is what inspired me
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orRToaqWyYQ


----------



## Bumble-Bee (Apr 21, 2016)

I absolutely love the coroplast idea! Thank you so much for your responses. I will definitely check out what my local Home Depot has. Thank you again!


----------

